# Stock speaker wire vs bigger/better aftermarket speaker wire



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

The stock wiring looks like 18 awg

I have some kicker hyperflex 16 and 12 awg and have a decent amount of cash from my tax returns.

Should I upgrade the stock speaker wiring?

I want to do the front and rear doors.

Or should I just put some 12awg 5 feet from the amp in the center console to the back of the head unit, and keep the stock wiring to all 4 doors?

The speakers I have are 100w rms, but since they are 4 ohm and my amp does 60w or so at 4ohms, they are only getting 60w rms each.

What is the maximum wattage that the stock wiring will carry?

Is the stock wiring crappy enough/too small that I SHOULD replace it?

The 3 types I'm looking at are kicker hyperflex.

2 are "x" series and have nice looking covers for the ends.

The "z" series is the same, I think. It is $5 cheaper and is just a spool.

Obviously I will be going with the spool, or a couple of them..

Kicker - X-Series 20' 12 AWG Speaker Cable - 09XW1220

Kicker - Z-Series 20' 16-AWG Speaker Wire - ZW1620

Kicker - X-Series 20' 16 AWG Speaker Cable - 09XW1620


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I know the stock wiring in my GMC is at least pure copper ao I chose to trust it. Haven't regretted it yet....


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

If it really is 18 awg you will be more than fine for 100 rms, and more in the future if you add more power.
My stock speaker wire is 22awg  

Good read on wire, although mostly concentrated on power wire and power loss.
Basic Car Audio Electronics

#16 Wire


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> I know the stock wiring in my GMC is at least pure copper ao I chose to trust it. Haven't regretted it yet....


What make, model and year? Pictures? How about the size? Is pure copper the really stiff and big strands? There seem to be only about 10-20 strands total in the stock speaker wiring of my jimmy.



Irishdrunk said:


> If it really is 18 awg you will be more than fine for 100 rms, and more in the future if you add more power.
> My stock speaker wire is 22awg
> 
> Good read on wire, although mostly concentrated on power wire and power loss.
> ...


I usually hate when people link that site, but I appreciate that you told me what section to go to, and used the calculator to determine that with 100w per channel, with 20 feet of 16 awg, each speaker would get 92.43 watts. 

Now, I'm not sure if that's 20 feet per channel or total.

But thanks, + rep.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

This is why I only plan on running my 12GA up to the kick panel area where the speaker wire leaves the cabin and to the door. My Stealth has a unique harness that plugs into the door. Making the whole wire run a big PITA

The factory wire is only 22GA but at a 4 foot length at best, even less if I tie into the wire inside the door, the wattage loss is so small that it isn't worth the effort to run 12GA all the way from the amp to the door speaker.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Unless your vehicle is above 10M and you are putting 1000 or 2000wrms of clean power, then 18AWG are more than enough....


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

2fnloud said:


> This is why I only plan on running my 12GA up to the kick panel area where the speaker wire leaves the cabin and to the door. My Stealth has a unique harness that plugs into the door. Making the whole wire run a big PITA
> 
> The factory wire is only 22GA but at a 4 foot length at best, even less if I tie into the wire inside the door, the wattage loss is so small that it isn't worth the effort to run 12GA all the way from the amp to the door speaker.


Somewhat-related in my jimmy, all the wire is wrapped in electrical tape (Sticky and dried at the same time, impossible to pull any wires individually)

If you can, run as big as wire as possible to the parts you can not change or are too hard to be worth it.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

96jimmyslt said:


> Somewhat-related in my jimmy, all the wire is wrapped in electrical tape (Sticky and dried at the same time, impossible to pull any wires individually)
> 
> If you can, run as big as wire as possible to the parts you can not change or are too hard to be worth it.


Same issue in my Sierra. I ran aftermarket wire from my amps to the back of the head unit, cut the wires straight off the harness and tied them in. This will also make it very easy to run some rear fill off the same channels in the future if I so choose.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Fricasseekid said:


> I ran aftermarket wire from my amps to the back of the head unit, cut the wires straight off the harness and tied them in.


+1

I ran aftermarket wire to the dash speakers because they were bridged with the front doors. But I don't use the dash anymore so I took them out today.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

96jimmyslt said:


> Somewhat-related in my jimmy, all the wire is wrapped in electrical tape (Sticky and dried at the same time, impossible to pull any wires individually)
> 
> If you can, run as big as wire as possible to the parts you can not change or are too hard to be worth it.


This is exactly what I was planning on doing, if I can get right up to within 2"-4" of the molex plug, that is where I am going to do.

That way I have 12GA (about 8') from amp tied to 22GA (about 2"-4") to male molex plug. Female molex plug to 22GA (about 2"-4") to 12GA (about 10'') to speaker.

The wattage (200 RMS) going to this speaker (100) gives plenty of headroom, so a little resistance won't hurt much.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

As a rule I've always replaced my speaker wire in my cars. I know it's not electrically necessary, but in some cases I have heard a genuine difference when I upgrade to Audioquest Type 2 or Type 4 speaker wire. I also use it in my home theater.

It's just a matter of taste and budget, really. But if you can buy enough new wire I would go for it. From my recollection I dont think the Jimmy has molex plugs in the door boot. You should be able to fish wire through the boot. It may be tight but is possible.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

I know jimmy's don't, my 02 Blazer does not. However Dodge Stealth, does indeed have molex plugs.

I have thought about pulling the pins out of the plug and connect the 12GA wire at the pin. I may still look closely at doing that. I just think that there will not be enough room to work with the pigtail without having to take the door off.


----------

